# Bfn at day 6 past 5 day transfer ... Is it over?



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

So, I had my FET egg transfer on Monday (2 blasts). 

Resisted he urge to POAS until yesterday (5 days post transfer) ... BFN

Tested again this morning (6 days post transfer) ... BFN 

I've used my first morning urine both times and tested using both FRER & also with 10miu internet cheapie tests.

I've read loads of posts from people who say they got BFP at 5 or 6 dpt but my tests are definitely negative, not even squinting and shining a torch on them helps (yes ... I've reached that point of desperation to see something). 

I was wondering if there are any other ladies here who also got definite BFNs at this stage and then ended up getting a BFP in the end and if so, how many days past transfer? 

Good luck to everyone else going through FET xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

I cant help on this im afraid!, i would only say that the OTD is there for a reason.....   

Although i feel your pain! i am 4dt5dt and i am feeling hardly anything, and i am desperate to test, this is not my first time at this and i should no better than to second guess everything!  

No help whatsoever there, i just wanted to tell you you are not alone, all the best and i wish you sooooo well, but maybe hold off worrying till OTD    

XX


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Rellie, good luck and hope you get happy news on your OTD xx


----------



## Beldon (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I'm 8dp3dt on the crazy 2ww as well so I've been googling this - apparently on average implantation takes 9 days from EC then it takes until day 12 to reach an HCG of nearly 1 ng/ml (equivalent to 21.2 miu/ml) but this can happen as late as day 14dpo and at this stage it would only be detected by some tests. I think a FRER detects 12 miu/ml and you get internet cheapies that test 10 miu/ml but clear blues are 25 mui/ml.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/23/2/271.full

What I'm really saying is that until you get a BFN at 14 dpo, 9dp5dt or for me 11dp3dt it ain't over!! I've also been testing but I know it's too early - only about 7% would be able to detect pregnancy at day 9 (according to the science bit).

Good luck Rellie and mjbr82 - I'm demented with this 2ww x

/links


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

I did a test today 4dp5dt and it came back negative 
Feeling so down and out
I will test again next week Friday when it is the actual time to test and hope for the best. This is my second go. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Saf, i wouldnt worry about that test at 4dp5dt its far too early, it does mean your trigger is out though....
at 4dp the embryo is still implanting.... hcg starts at 5-6 days apparently. i am 7dp and just gt a bfp, although i am scared it is not true and the trigger or something. normally 9dp5dt is the day hcg is best detectable.
Hope that helps! dont panic!

xx


----------



## Saf10 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Rellie, you made me feel so much better. I will wait and do another test next week and hope for the best. 

Really happy for you, I hope it's good news for you


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

An update:
Am now 10 days post ET and still showing up as completely BFN  on both FRER & 10miu cheapy tests. Am going for my BETA blood test tmrw but I know deep down it's over as I feel absolutely no symptoms :-( 
Thanks for your responses though - I really appreciated them xxxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hi Mjn, did you have a 5dt? when is your otd??

xx


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hiya - yes it was a 5dt of 2 good grade blasts. OTD is tomorrow :-(


----------

